# How many tortoises/turtles do we have on TFO ? Let`s count !



## Bee62

Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post. 
It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.

Sabine

I own* 10 *tortoises.


----------



## vladimir

14


----------



## Tim Carlisle

1+1. I don't have the patience for any more than that. I graduated from public school, so I also have a hard time adding past that.


----------



## Bee62

Mizcreant said:


> 1+1. I don't have the patience for any more than that. I graduated from public school, so I also have a hard time adding past that.


So you have 2 ?
Then it is 14+2= *16*


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Bee62 said:


> So you have 2 ?
> Then it is 14+2= *16*


Where have you been all my life? lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

17


----------



## jockma

I’ve only got 1.

When I’m rich and living in a country-style mansion in Calabasas with a lush lawn, I’ll get a harem for my tortoise. Then I’ll have 20!


----------



## orv

Bee62 said:


> So you have 2 ?
> Then it is 14+2= *16*


4: 17 + 4= 21


----------



## TechnoCheese

I have 1. I would do 1+#=#, But I’m not entirely sure what the total is right now, lol


----------



## TechnoCheese

52+1=53?


----------



## KarenSoCal

I had total of 17
Jockma has 1 = 18
Orv has 4 = 22
Techno has 1 = 23
23 is current total.


----------



## EllieMay

23+3=26


----------



## design

26 + my 3 is 29


----------



## Relic

Let me make it an even 30 (29 + my 1)


----------



## T Smart

One little gangster for me.

New Total: 31


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Do water turtles count too or just Tortoises?


----------



## Millerlite

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Do water turtles count too or just Tortoises?


it does mention tortoise/turtles in the title. Guessing they count.

Kyle


----------



## Wendy Proulx

3


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

Wendy Proulx said:


> 3


31 + Wendy's 3 = 34 + my creep of 26 (yes, I am the Crazy Tortoise Lady [emoji6])...

= 60!


----------



## Millerlite

Wendy Proulx said:


> 3


New total 34


----------



## Minority2

8


----------



## wellington

Millerlite said:


> New total 34


New total is 60


----------



## wellington

Minority2 said:


> 8


68 is the total


----------



## wellington

73 with my 5


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Millerlite said:


> it does mention tortoise/turtles in the title. Guessing they count.
> 
> Kyle


Duh it does doesn't it lol. 

New total of 80 with my 7


----------



## Reptilony

80+2=82


----------



## Big Charlie

1, 82 + 1= 83


----------



## Pastel Tortie

83 + 3 = 86


----------



## TriciaStringer

86+3= 89


----------



## TechnoCheese

If we count Bee’s 10,
+ Vladimir’s 14
+ Mizcreant’s 2(?)
+Karen’s 17
+Jockma’s 1
+Orv’s 4
+My 1
+Ellie’s 3
+Design’s 3
+Relic’s 1
+T Smart’s 1
+Wendy’s 3
+Irishkitty’s 26
+Minority’s 8
+Wellington’s 5
+Toddrick’s 7
+Reptilony’s 2
+Charlie’s 1
+Pastel’s 3
+Tricia’s 3
, doesn’t that make the total 135?

Is there something I’m missing?


----------



## jockma

TechnoCheese said:


> If we count Bee’s 10,
> + Vladimir’s 14
> + Mizcreant’s 2(?)
> +Karen’s 17
> +Jockma’s 1
> +Orv’s 4
> +My 1
> +Ellie’s 3
> +Design’s 3
> +Relic’s 1
> +T Smart’s 1
> +Wendy’s 3
> +Irishkitty’s 26
> +Minority’s 8
> +Wellington’s 5
> +Toddrick’s 7
> +Reptilony’s 2
> +Charlie’s 1
> +Pastel’s 3
> +Tricia’s 3
> , doesn’t that make the total 135?
> 
> Is there something I’m missing?



This list adds up to 115.

I can go through it again with a calculator but I’m afraid to be wrong. I’m a math major!


----------



## TechnoCheese

jockma said:


> This list adds up to 115.
> 
> I can go through it again with a calculator but I’m afraid to be wrong. I’m a math major!



I went through it with a calculator too. I dunno, must be something I’m doing wrong lol. Math never was my strong point


----------



## TechnoCheese

jockma said:


> This list adds up to 115.
> 
> I can go through it again with a calculator but I’m afraid to be wrong. I’m a math major!



You’re right, it’s 115. Just double checked.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

115+ my 25 ( that dose not count babies for sale) makes 135


----------



## KarenSoCal

I don't have 17...that was the total at that point. I only have one.
So 135-16=119
119 is current total.


----------



## Diamond

119+3=122


----------



## KarenSoCal

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> 115+ my 25 ( that dose not count babies for sale) makes 135


115 + 25 = 140, not 135.


----------



## Tom

I have 37 adults and the number of babies fluctuates tremendously, but currently stands at 25.


----------



## KarenSoCal

So, 140 - 16 = 124
124 + diamond's 3 = 127
127 + tom's 62 = 189
189 current total.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

4, 27,31,2,9,160,51,12.........too many to count!


----------



## Yvonne G

189 + my 101 tortoises and 14 water turtles = 304


----------



## LaLaP

Plus 1 = 305


----------



## KarenSoCal

ALDABRAMAN said:


> 4, 27,31,2,9,160,51,12.........too many to count!


These add up to 296. So...
305 + 296 = 601
601 current total!


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> These add up to 296. So...
> 305 + 296 = 601
> 601 current total!


Thank you very much for your help counting here.

*601 current*


----------



## vladimir

TechnoCheese said:


> If we count Bee’s 10,
> + Vladimir’s 14
> , doesn’t that make the total 135?



Sorry, I have four, I should have specified. I was adding in Bee's 10. So we might need to subtract 10 from the total?


*591 (?)*


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I think it's safe to say tortoises are our specialty on this forum and not mathematics.


----------



## Sully06012018

One


----------



## Bee62

It would be easier when everybody takes the current number and add his number of torts/turtles to it.
I don`t thought it would cause so much confusion.


----------



## Gillian M

1 + 591= *592 *


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> It would be easier when everybody takes the current number and add his number of torts/turtles to it.
> I don`t thought it would cause so much confusion.


True.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> 1 + 591= *592 *


592 and the one from @Sully06012018 =* 593*


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> 592 and the one from @Sully06012018 =* 593*


Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> 593[/B]



593+2 = 595


----------



## Markw84

595 + 23 tortoises = 618. If you want to count turtles - well over 100. so add those if you want!


----------



## pepsiandjac

+ 12 = 630


----------



## katieandiggy

+1

New total 631


----------



## Reptilony

631+100 mark's turtles=731


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And my 46 not counting this years baby’s !


----------



## Carol S

11 adult russians
4 sub-adults russians
4 juvenile russian
12 baby russians 
3 aquatics
3 desert tortoises
1 tortoise coming on 9-21 
total 38


----------



## Reptilony

731+38=769


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And my 46 not counting this years baby’s !



Sorry forgot 5 adults so it’s 51 torts


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry for the mistake.


No problem !


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> 631+100 mark's turtles=731


Right ! Turtles also count. Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry forgot 5 adults so it’s 51 torts


769 + Grandpa Turtle`s "forgotten" 5 = *774 current*

Come on folks. We want to pass the mark of 1000 tort/turtle !


----------



## Sleppo

Bee62 said:


> 769 + Grandpa Turtle`s "forgotten" 5 = *774 current*
> 
> Come on folks. We want to pass the mark of 1000 tort/turtle !



774 +2 =776


----------



## Tortski

776+1=777


----------



## purpledaylily

777 + 1= 778


----------



## Crzt4torts

777+5=782


----------



## Crzt4torts

Crzt4torts said:


> 777+5=782



Oops 778+5=783!


----------



## Turningstar

Crzt4torts said:


> Oops 778+5=783!


783+2=785


----------



## Sandradoucet12

785+1-= 786!


----------



## Longhorns1187

786+2=788


----------



## Estella

786+11=797


----------



## G-stars

810


----------



## Nursemomzie

810+1=811


----------



## KarenSoCal

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And my 46 not counting this years baby’s !


We never added Grandpa's original 46!
So 811 + 46 = 857
Current total 857.


----------



## Billna the 2

I have 1 and getting 4


----------



## KarenSoCal

I think we're just counting what we currently have, so
857 + 1 = 858

858 current total.


----------



## Jennifer M

I have 4
So 858+4=862


----------



## cpgfarms

783+2=785!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

KarenSoCal said:


> We never added Grandpa's original 46!
> So 811 + 46 = 857
> Current total 857.



Just like at home always forget Grandpa !!!! Just kidding


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just like at home always forget Grandpa and his fruit flavored Budweiser !!!! Just saying


LOL


----------



## KarenSoCal

cpgfarms said:


> 783+2=785!!!


We were at 862, so
862 + 2 = 864

864 current total


----------



## Wolfpackin

865

I like to think I can count and follow directions.


----------



## SULCY

4, 865 +4= 869


----------



## mark1

+ 42 =

911


----------



## wccmog10

911+ 20 (perminant residents)=931


----------



## teresaf

931+ my 4 is 935


----------



## Bee62

Yeah, yeah, yeah ! We are near to break the 1000 mark.
Where are more tortoises / turtles ???
Please count them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Our Forum Statistics show that we have 55,029 members. If you give one turtle/tortoise to each member, we would have 55,029 turtles and tortoises on the Forum! Since quite a few of us have more than one, that's an awful lot of turtles and tortoises that are being well cared for!!!


----------



## helosoldier66

935 +10 = 945


----------



## LoonyLovegood

945 + 4 = 949


----------



## Billna the 2

Have 4


----------



## Reptilony

Billna64 said:


> Have 4



949+4=953


----------



## Djkitten76

60+1
61


----------



## JoesMum

Djkitten76 said:


> 60+1
> 61


We are up to 953.

Plus one is 954!


----------



## jjgregory

I have 1 large chubby african sulcata (about 65 pounds) named Barry.


----------



## Yvonne G

jjgregory said:


> I have 1 large chubby african sulcata (about 65 pounds) named Barry.


955


----------



## JoesMum

Mindy Robinson said:


> 60 + my 4 = 64


What's going on. Where did we regress to 60?

We are 954+4 = 958!


----------



## BarefootInABug

jjgregory said:


> I have 1 large chubby african sulcata (about 65 pounds) named Barry.


I think this makes 955 and I have 2 so

955 +2=957


----------



## Mindy Robinson

958 + 4 = 962 : )


----------



## Snow_mori

962 + 1 = 963!!!


----------



## Hax1969

964


----------



## Dreofsunshine

964+1=965


----------



## profmsgem

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


965+1 (my sulcata) = 966


----------



## Nash

966 + 1= 967


----------



## Pointydog

plus 3 Redfoot 966+3=969!

And I just love numbers, my racing number is the reverse, 696


----------



## Sue80

I am proud caretaker to two leopard tortoises.


----------



## Ser

I have 3 Sulcatas.. That brings the total up to *701*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Two right now. But that number fluctuates.
I've passed on tortoises that have had many babies and I've passed on babies I've hatched at home. I also receive animals pretty regularly.
The actual number may be several dozen. Maybe more.
I had 8 at one time.
But the short answer is:
2


----------



## Tabby0318

I have 1

=704


----------



## Tabby0318

Or should that be 978 ☺


----------



## MsSellers

We just have 1 Tortoise.


----------



## NinaTtortmom

3 is the magic#
+ 34=37!!


----------



## Dena

One- a Russian Tortoise named Sheldon


----------



## Redfool

Put me down for 9 RFs, 957+9=966


----------



## Yvonne G

Pointydog said:


> plus 3 Redfoot 966+3=969!
> 
> And I just love numbers, my racing number is the reverse, 696


This should be 970.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sue80 said:


> I am proud caretaker to two leopard tortoises.


970 plus your two = 972


----------



## Yvonne G

Ser said:


> I have 3 Sulcatas.. That brings the total up to *701*


972 plus your three = 975


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two right now. But that number fluctuates.
> I've passed on tortoises that have had many babies and I've passed on babies I've hatched at home. I also receive animals pretty regularly.
> The actual number may be several dozen. Maybe more.
> I had 8 at one time.
> But the short answer is:
> 2


975 plus your two = 977


----------



## Yvonne G

Tabby0318 said:


> I have 1
> 
> =704


977 plus your one = 978


----------



## Yvonne G

NinaTtortmom said:


> 3 is the magic#
> + 34=37!!


978 plus your 3 = 981


----------



## Yvonne G

Dena said:


> One- a Russian Tortoise named Sheldon


981 plus your one = 982


----------



## Yvonne G

Redfool said:


> Put me down for 9 RFs, 957+9=966


982 plus your 9 = 991


----------



## Yvonne G

Nine hundred ninety one, folks. Come on. . . keep up!!! Bee, you're supposed to be keeping these folks on their toes.

*991*​


----------



## Yvonne G

I just added it up again and I think it should be 992. Someone please double check???


----------



## Darkjade

1. A Russian tortoise named Leo!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I just added it up again and I think it should be 992. Someone please double check???


I got 992.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Darkjade said:


> 1. A Russian tortoise named Leo!


992 + 1 = 993

993 current total


----------



## lovee50

993+1=994


----------



## Erin L Ferg

994 + 1 = 995

His friends call him Jeffrey, but he prefers "Jeffrey, Defender of the Realm," or "Jeffrey, The Great Shelled God of Wisdom and Vegetation."


----------



## northernpiglet

I usually don't like to admit t people how to tortoises i have because I always hear the same ol "Omg you have ow many?" but on here I can be proud to admit I have 18. I believe that bring bring number over 1000 now


----------



## Dwightdoucet

995 +1 996


----------



## northernpiglet

northernpiglet said:


> I usually don't like to admit t people how to tortoises i have because I always hear the same ol "Omg you have ow many?" but on here I can be proud to admit I have 18. I believe that bring bring number over 1000 now


Stupid phone changes th spelling of my words


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Our Forum Statistics show that we have 55,029 members. If you give one turtle/tortoise to each member, we would have 55,029 turtles and tortoises on the Forum! Since quite a few of us have more than one, that's an awful lot of turtles and tortoises that are being well cared for!!!


55.029 active members ??? That`s a lot.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> 982 plus your 9 = 991


Thank you Yvonne for counting. You are right. I have counted 991 tortoises / turtles too.
Come on, where are the next shelled countable creatures ???


----------



## Bee62

northernpiglet said:


> I usually don't like to admit t people how to tortoises i have because I always hear the same ol "Omg you have ow many?" but on here I can be proud to admit I have 18. I believe that bring bring number over 1000 now


Yeah, you are the one who broke the 1000 mark of turtles / tortoises.


----------



## Kaliman1962

i have 3, is that 999?


----------



## tortoisenana

I have 4


----------



## Cooper horn

I have 2


----------



## Team BiGi

1,016 + our 10= 1,026


----------



## Ray--Opo

I have 1 not sure what the total is now


----------



## Team BiGi

Your 0nemakes it 1,027. However, not 5 m iniutes after my post, my girlfriend called me to tell me she just adopted one more. So now the total is. 1,027+1= 1,028.


----------



## kobobird

1,028+4=1,032


----------



## Billy Ray

5 giant sulcatas


----------



## Yvonne G

Sheesh! I give up. what part of the equation don't you all understand - existing # + your number = latest total!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I give up.



And I’m not gonna count my imaginary ones.


----------



## Bucks-Balls

So where are we at 1,037? 
1,037+2=1,039


----------



## Bucks-Balls

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I give up. what part of the equation don't you all understand - existing # + your number = latest total!!!!


I've been adding in my head for people all day.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Erin L Ferg said:


> 994 + 1 = 995
> 
> His friends call him Jeffrey, but he prefers "Jeffrey, Defender of the Realm," or "Jeffrey, The Great Shelled God of Wisdom and Vegetation."


Total 995


----------



## KarenSoCal

northernpiglet said:


> I usually don't like to admit t people how to tortoises i have because I always hear the same ol "Omg you have ow many?" but on here I can be proud to admit I have 18. I believe that bring bring number over 1000 now


995 + 18 = 1013


----------



## KarenSoCal

Dwightdoucet said:


> 995 +1 996


1013 + 1 = 1014


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kaliman1962 said:


> i have 3, is that 999?


1014 + 3 = 1017


----------



## KarenSoCal

tortoisenana said:


> I have 4


1017 + 4 = 1021


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cooper horn said:


> I have 2


1021 + 2 = 1023


----------



## KarenSoCal

Team BiGi said:


> 1,016 + our 10= 1,026


1023 + 10 = 1033


----------



## KarenSoCal

Team BiGi said:


> Your 0nemakes it 1,027. However, not 5 m iniutes after my post, my girlfriend called me to tell me she just adopted one more. So now the total is. 1,027+1= 1,028.


1033 + 1 = 1034


----------



## KarenSoCal

kobobird said:


> 1,028+4=1,032


1034 + 4 = 1038


----------



## KarenSoCal

Billy Ray said:


> 5 giant sulcatas


1038 + 5 = 1043


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bucks-Balls said:


> So where are we at 1,037?
> 1,037+2=1,039


1043 + 2 = 1045


----------



## kaycov

2


----------



## Gijoux

1045 + the 2 above = 1047 + my 5 = 1052


----------



## AudgePaudge

+Sprout= 1053


----------



## Heckhaven

I have 6. So if 1053 + 6 =1059


----------



## Imara6mara

Heckhaven at 1059 + my Sulcata tortoise, Pipsqueak = 1,060 
Interesting thread!


----------



## scorey

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I,m new here, and the first thing I,m going to do it screw up the count. When it comes to how many turtles and tortoises I own. The answer is, I don't know. Somewhere between 60 and 80 I think! Sorry!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think it's safe to say tortoises are our specialty on this forum and not mathematics.



[emoji23] LOL


----------



## Sarges mom

I have 1


----------



## Ellen & Toby

1,060 from Imara6mara + (being conservative) 60 from Scorey + 1 from Sarges mom gets me to 1121.

1121 + 1 Redfoot + 1 YBS = 1123


----------



## Yvonne G

Gijoux said:


> 1045 + the 2 above = 1047 + my 5 = 1052


THANK YOU!! At least somebody gets it!!!!


----------



## Gopherus Guy

1 Beautiful Guy [emoji217]


----------



## Ranman

1124 + 13 = 1137


----------



## vonrad

I have just the one tank. +1


----------



## KarenSoCal

vonrad said:


> I have just the one tank. +1


1137 + 1 = 1138

1138 current total


----------



## ColumbiaJane

3


----------



## Bee62

ColumbiaJane said:


> 3


1138 + 3 = *1141*


----------



## ColumbiaJane

Bee62 said:


> 1138 + 3 = *1141*


Thank you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Bee62 said:


> 1138 + 3 = *1141*



1141+5 = 1146


----------



## Ray--Opo

vladimir said:


> 14


I didn't know you have 4. What kind do you have?


----------



## Redfool

Many, many, many but rarely too many.


----------



## lilly_sand99

1146+1= 1147


----------



## Team Gomberg

1147+ 1 = 1148


----------



## Ciri

1148+ Mine: 1+8= 9 = 1157


----------



## Ray--Opo

vladimir said:


> 14


Don't know where I thought you have 4. So is it 4 or 14? What kind do you have?


----------



## Squirtle80

1157+2=1159


----------



## spoilers

1159+1=1160


----------



## Taylor T.

1160+1=1161


----------



## DDickie

I have 1 (owned for over 50 years)

So total is: 1162


----------



## CarolM

1162 + 6 = 1168


----------



## pugsandkids

1168+3=1171


----------



## Yeetster

pugsandkids said:


> 1168+3=1171



1171+2=1173


----------



## Kristy1970

1173 + 1 = 1174


----------



## Unique Username

1174 + 3 = 1177


----------



## Heather33

1177+ my 1 tortoise is 1178 total


----------



## no one

1178 + 2 (Turt en Indu) = 1180 Tortoises


----------



## Marilyn/Henry

*debora* said:


> 1178 + 2 (Turt en Indu) = 1180 Tortoises


1180+1=1181


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I have a tortoise and a box turtle. You do the math...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> If we count Bee’s 10,
> + Vladimir’s 14
> + Mizcreant’s 2(?)
> +Karen’s 17
> +Jockma’s 1
> +Orv’s 4
> +My 1
> +Ellie’s 3
> +Design’s 3
> +Relic’s 1
> +T Smart’s 1
> +Wendy’s 3
> +Irishkitty’s 26
> +Minority’s 8
> +Wellington’s 5
> +Toddrick’s 7
> +Reptilony’s 2
> +Charlie’s 1
> +Pastel’s 3
> +Tricia’s 3
> , doesn’t that make the total 135?
> 
> Is there something I’m missing?


U must be coocoo by now or a young person.


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think it's safe to say tortoises are our specialty on this forum and not mathematics.


Since I was thinking about moving an inch, much like my tortoise, are we at a million yet? I was just hoping and praying.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I have a tortoise and a box turtle. You do the math...hehehe


1181 + 2 = 1183


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I give up. what part of the equation don't you all understand - existing # + your number = latest total!!!!


We're too busy taking care of a gazillion torts to do the math. My only excuse is I have an escape artist.


----------



## Bee62

So we are at *1183* turtles / tortoises total now.
Who has some shelled pets to add to the list ????


----------



## Kristy1970

My friend had a hermit crab, she didn’t upgrade his condo and he died [emoji30], true story, she thought it was big enough, her 5 year old that wanted it is devastated. Sad but a good lesson. Poor little Knox (the boy) took good care of him but didn’t have the info needed, I work with his mom and she is my cousin, she works with me and her husband works all the time, they all play baseball and cook at festivals, live in the country with a pond and have turtles that just show up, she lets them do their thing and not interfere in natures process. She feels bad about the hermit crab, but lesson learned.


----------



## Bambam1989

+1 Go Clunker!
1+1183= 1184


----------



## Kristy1970

I want something small [emoji15]


----------



## Kristy1970

Kristy1970 said:


> I want something small [emoji15]



I have my Daisy- future super women/man... but plan on getting a miniature donkey when we move to country in couple of years. I am researching ways to house/separate them during winter,so they are both safe and happy, again I’m only researching, only have my 200 something gram sulcata. I know Daisy needs humid hide and then I plan on summer hide too, dedicated 1/4 acre of all sun/and part shade... photos and ideas please. I want to get this right the first time


----------



## Tank & Scooter

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I own 3 sulcatas


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tank & Scooter said:


> I own 3 sulcatas
> View attachment 252592
> View attachment 252593
> View attachment 252595


1184 + 3 = 1187


----------



## Kristy1970

KarenSoCal said:


> 1184 + 3 = 1187



Sweet babies [emoji7]


----------



## Bee62

1184 + 3 = *1187*


----------



## lisa127

I think we are off here. We counted to 1187 twice. So i have 3 and I'm going to say 

1190 + 3 = 1193


----------



## Yvonne G

lisa127 said:


> I think we are off here. We counted to 1187 twice. So i have 3 and I'm going to say
> 
> 1190 + 3 = 1193


I don't think Bee62 was counting twice, she was just reaffirming the latest total because there were some oddball picture posts between that last total. I have since moved the pictures off the thread.


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think Bee62 was counting twice, she was just reaffirming the latest total because there were some oddball picture posts between that last total. I have since moved the pictures off the thread.


Oh ok! I misunderstood. 

Then I guess with my 3 we are at 1190.


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Jay Bagley has one, so
1190 + 1 = 1191

Does anyone know how many @ascott has? She's been MIA lately. Hope she's ok.

1191 current total.


----------



## Jay Bagley

KarenSoCal said:


> @Jay Bagley has one, so
> 1190 + 1 = 1191
> 
> Does anyone know how many @ascott has? She's been MIA lately. Hope she's ok.
> 
> 1191 current total.


That's a lot of tortoises LOL


----------



## Kristy1970

Do my cement torts count? [emoji23] I’m jealous of all of you with more than 1 [emoji20]


----------



## El_cacique

With my four , now the current number is 1196


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

There are over 30,000 TFO members past and present, say some low % was here because they were 'going to get a turtle or tortoise' but never did, which is no doubt balanced by those who got one, then another. 

So easily over 30,000 tortoises represented here.


----------



## Cathie G

Will said:


> There are over 30,000 TFO members past and present, say some low % was here because they were 'going to get a turtle or tortoise' but never did, which is no doubt balanced by those who got one, then another.
> 
> So easily over 30,000 tortoises represented here.


That means the tortoise does win the race. They're just hanging around with us for awhile.


----------



## Sandy Murrieta

1194 + my 1 = 1195 and the count goes on.


----------



## no one

1195 + 1 (my new little Indian Star) =1196


----------



## Kristy1970

[emoji482]to torts


----------



## no one

Kristy1970 said:


> [emoji482]to torts



1196 + 2 = 1198


----------



## LittleT

1198+1=1199


----------



## drew54

1199+1=1200


----------



## jsheffield

1200 + 1 = 1201


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I was kinda wondering...did anyone come up with a total for our tortoise population...lol


----------



## H2447INTX

Well if the count is correct I have 2 leopard. 
1201+2

1203


----------



## Cathie G

H2447INTX said:


> Well if the count is correct I have 2 leopard.
> 1201+2
> 
> 1203


Does eggs count? They have a shell...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Everyday we have new members joining. So really the count is much higher.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Everyday we have new members joining. So really the count is much higher.


Cool..the more the merrier...


----------



## For Love of Everything Shell

+ 1 for Bob[emoji217]... [emoji16][emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## KarenSoCal

For Love of Everything Shell said:


> + 1 for Bob[emoji217]... [emoji16][emoji8][emoji16]


1203 + 1= 1204

1204 current total


----------



## Strawb

KarenSoCal said:


> 1203 + 1= 1204
> 
> 1204 current total



1204 + 4 = 1208

1208 current total


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey anybody, on my phone can you tell me how to forward this thread.
When welcoming new members I would like to give them this thread to up the count


----------



## Cathie G

Strawb said:


> 1204 + 4 = 1208
> 
> 1208 current total





Ray--Opo said:


> Hey anybody, on my phone can you tell me how to forward this thread.
> When welcoming new members I would like to give them this thread to up the count


I was thinking1204÷4=1208=1208×30,00


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey anybody, on my phone can you tell me how to forward this thread.
> When welcoming new members I would like to give them this thread to up the count


Good idea !


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey anybody, on my phone can you tell me how to forward this thread.
> When welcoming new members I would like to give them this thread to up the count


they do have to sign in. So...make it a part of the sigh nin...process hehehe


----------



## Cheryl Hills

So 1208 plus my 12 =1220!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cheryl Hills said:


> So 1208 plus my 12 =1220!


12 wow I am envious!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

9 Russians, two salcatas, and one three toed boxie


----------



## xphare

1 Sulcata, 1 leopard so + 2


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cheryl Hills said:


> 9 Russians, two salcatas, and one three toed boxie





xphare said:


> 1 Sulcata, 1 leopard so + 2


1220 plus xphares 2 =1222


----------



## TortMom6

1222 + 2 = 1224
Do box turtle count? If so make that 
1222 + 3 = 1225


----------



## Verdura

4 three toed box turtles and 2 redfoot tortoises.
1225 + 6 = 1231


----------



## ricks45

2 Sulcatas
1231 + 2 = 1233


----------



## no one

I forgot to count Oleg, so 1233 +1 = 1234


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Oops, I have to add three more
1234+3=1237


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cheryl Hills said:


> Oops, I have to add three more
> 1234+3=1237


Showoff! lol
How are they doing BTW?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Mizcreant said:


> Showoff! lol
> How are they doing BTW?


They are doing great. Gaining weight fast. I will be weighing them again on Monday.


----------



## polDurna

1237 + 2 RF +2 RES = 1241


----------



## surfergirl

1241+6=1247


----------



## H2447INTX

Added 3 rads 
1247+3=1250


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Hey, I have three eggs in the incubator. Do they count?!!!


----------



## H2447INTX

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hey, I have three eggs in the incubator. Do they count?!!!




Not yet......


----------



## daniellenc

One RF = 1251


----------



## Yvonne G

Several years ago I started keeping track of members' user names and their real names (because my memory is bad and I had a hard time remembering names). The last person I added was JenJ1234 from Canada, and her number on the list is 20,135. So if each of those members on my list has at least one tortoise, we have about 20,135 tortoises! Looking back over the 20,000 names on the list, so many of them don't post anymore.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

H2447INTX said:


> Not yet......


Dang!


----------



## MaryJane

34+1=35


----------



## Yvonne G

MaryJane said:


> 34+1=35


Huh???


----------



## PomegranateTort

1 Greek so 1251+1= 1252


----------



## Stig060

1 Redfoot so 1252+1= 1253


----------



## magik

I have 2


----------



## Tortoise Police

I am getting 1. If that counts it would be 1,256


----------



## Oogway the russian tort

1


----------



## Taylor T.

I think this that makes 1257. But please, just do the addition yourself! Just use n+x=y, where n is the current total, x is the number of tortoises you have, and y is the total after you add yours. It's not hard!


----------



## Kagyuz

1257+3=1260


----------



## theguy67

1 sulcata annnnnd.....(counting).....10 redfoots. 

1257 +11= 1268


----------



## Enki

1 Hermann
1268+1=1269


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well let’s add my three hatchlings!

1269 + 3 = 1272


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and I'm keeping one of my recent hatchlings - 1273


----------



## TortoiseRacket

3 little guys for me!- 1 redfoot, two Russians- 1276!


----------



## littleginsu

7 + 1276 = 1283


----------



## Kells Bells

I have 1 little guy so 1+1283=1284


----------



## Yvonne G

Added two new ones to my collection Sunday - 1286


----------



## tinytortoise

Yvonne G said:


> Added two new ones to my collection Sunday - 1286


My baby Apis, 1287


----------



## Torta-geddon

I only have one for now. 1288


----------



## Janet_1117

2 red ear sliders (Orbit & Sheldon)
1 three toed box (Lucy)
1 African Sulcata (Janet)
Total 4 + 1288 = 1292


----------



## Kells Bells

I'm trying to imagine 1292 tortoises


----------



## littleginsu

Kells Bells said:


> I'm trying to imagine 1292 tortoises



It's what I imagine Heaven would be like...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Will said:


> There are over 30,000 TFO members past and present, say some low % was here because they were 'going to get a turtle or tortoise' but never did, which is no doubt balanced by those who got one, then another.
> 
> So easily over 30,000 tortoises represented here.




The other day in the grocery store a woman asked me why I was buying so much red kale (5 heads). I told her it was behavioral enrichment for my pet tortoises, sometimes a bit more color offers them a kind of variety even if the 'greens' are the same.

She had to ask, how many tortoises do you have. "100's" , she lost interest in talking to me at that point.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Need to add my newest hatchling 1292+1= 1293


----------



## patscarr

I have 1. 1293+1=1294


----------



## Marizna

5 for me. 
1294+5=1299


----------



## AZtortMom

3 for me 
1299+3=1302


----------



## Wright78

1 for me
1302+1=1303


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper

16 for me.


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper

1303+ 16 =1319


----------



## Lalaruth

I have 3 now after I promised my hubby I’d stop at 2 ! Lol!!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lalaruth said:


> I have 3 now after I promised my hubby I’d stop at 2 ! Lol!!!!! [emoji23]



I know the feelings , I to promised my wife the same thing . Now I have 51 adults! Good luck [emoji217]


----------



## NicJ

1319 + my 1 = 1320

Nic


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Got a new painted turtle last week 1320+1=1321


----------



## MichaelL

1321+3=

1324


----------



## Action

I have 1 Sulcata....but want to try some spotted turtles....
1324+1=1325


----------



## Heckhaven

3 Sully's - pets, and 4 wild Easter Box that are in for Rehab - Hit by cars


----------



## tortoisenana

I have 6 sulcatas


----------



## scorey

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I own 50 plus at any given time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Heckhaven said:


> 3 Sully's - pets, and 4 wild Easter Box that are in for Rehab - Hit by cars


1325 plus your three = 1328


----------



## Yvonne G

tortoisenana said:


> I have 6 sulcatas


1328 plus your 6 = 1334


----------



## Yvonne G

scorey said:


> I own 50 plus at any given time.


1334 plus your 50 = 1384

Come on people - keep up the total!


----------



## xMario

Plus my sulcata = 1385


----------



## Hax1969

1384 + 1 = 1385


----------



## Hax1969

Darn 1386


----------



## OkAdiza

Yvonne G said:


> 1334 plus your 50 = 1384
> 
> Come on people - keep up the total!


1 Eastern Hermann’s and 2 red eared sliders: 1386+ 3 =1389


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I looked down through the thread and I decided to try the math. 1384+1=1385. I just have one little handful.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok I looked down through the thread and I decided to try the math. 1384+1=1385. I just have one little handful.


Darn I meant 1390...


----------



## TheKB

+2 to that (1392)


----------



## Sa Ga

1392 + my (1) thousand dollar baby (cant afford any more!) =1393


----------



## boxraddict

Russian: Ivan
Redfoot: Junior 
= 1395


----------



## Warren

Sucata: Sammy
1395 + my(1)= 1396


----------



## Quadro

So if the Total is at 189 ?
Mine is 189+6=195


----------



## Quadro

Quadro said:


> So if the Total is at 189 ?
> Mine is 189+6=195


Whoa I went wrong somewhere lol looked at the wrong thread way back there !


----------



## Quadro

1,396 + 6 =1,402


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan

Are we talking current tortoises, or tortoise we used to have? Because I have one, but I have had two total. So 1403 or 1404. Next poster decide.


----------



## Ttfjc

I have 2, 2+1404=1406


----------



## Krista S

1406 + my 1 Eastern Hermann’s = 1407


----------



## Ttfjc

Krista S said:


> 1406 + my 1 Eastern Hermann’s = 1407


How have you kept it the food and temp


----------



## Tony the Tort42

+ my one sully so total is 1408


----------



## Sa Ga

Hmmmm...I think past babies count.... we still love them and miss them.

Which reminds me, then, here's to my late little painted, Stabler.

1408 + 1= 1409.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two right now. But that number fluctuates.
> I've passed on tortoises that have had many babies and I've passed on babies I've hatched at home. I also receive animals pretty regularly.
> The actual number may be several dozen. Maybe more.
> I had 8 at one time.
> But the short answer is:
> 2


The new answer is 4 Redfoot


----------



## Sa Ga

So....1409 + 4 = 1413


----------



## Hax1969

1410


----------



## Hax1969

Not again, lol
1414


----------



## Beasty_Artemis

Well I have my one 4 year old red foot : Artemis. 
So total is up to 1414 + 1 = 1415


----------



## Unkapunka

Holy Moly i just have one


----------



## bouaboua

1415+1(#325)=1416

My wife and I, we have 26 tortoises, So far~~~~

1416+26+1442


----------



## Portable Tortle

1442 + my 1 = 1443


----------



## Miss Muffit

Portable Tortle said:


> 1442 + my 1 = 1443


1443+2=1445


----------



## Siddharth Gori

1445 +2 = 1447


----------



## galapagosgirl1

Mizcreant said:


> Where have you been all my life? lol


I have 35 with hopes of more to hatch so: 34+35=69


----------



## Yvonne G

So would that be 1447 plus Galapagosgirl1's 35 = 1482?


----------



## Kristan Hayne

Yvonne G said:


> So would that be 1447 plus Galapagosgirl1's 35 = 1482?


1482 + my 1 = 1483


----------



## JoeWells

Kristan Hayne said:


> 1482 + my 1 = 1483


1483 + 1 = 1484


----------



## Maggie3fan

1496


----------



## Dkzshell

1496 + 9 = 1505


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan

I just got two new Russians last weekend, so 1507


----------



## etreal

1,507 + 5 = 1,512


----------



## WildeAxel

1512 + 1 = 1513

Only one little dude here!


----------



## Rianne

2 Russians, 1 Redfoot, 2 Eastern Box Turtles
1530 + 5 = 1535


----------



## nicoleann2214

One sulcata 1536


----------



## DeanMckinney

3 Redfoots
2 Yellowfoots
3 Leopards
2 Burmese Mountain
1 Indian Star
1 Aldabra
6 Asst Box Turtles (Eastern, Gulf, Three Toed)
4 Cuora Ambo
11 Asst Aquatic Turtles (Muds, Maps, Sliders, Cooters, Painted)
33 total

33+1536= 1569


----------



## ManicTurt

1 map and 1 sulcata 
1571


----------



## Braeden p

One silly Russian so 1572


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

1 sully
1573


----------



## Crush da Baum

2 little russians so 1575


----------



## Cathie G

So we're only at 1575?...whatev??


----------



## ZappCatt

Ornate box turtle(so far): 1576


p.s. This thread is pretty buried for anyone new to the Forum. I just am bored, so reading every thread I can find.


----------



## Luke_SL

3 red foots
8 kleinmanni
2 stars

so that makes 1589


----------



## Cathie G

ZappCatt said:


> Ornate box turtle(so far): 1576
> 
> 
> p.s. This thread is pretty buried for anyone new to the Forum. I just am bored, so reading every thread I can find.


Keep reading and have fun.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I have 2, so 1589+2=1591


----------



## lisakate

1591+1=1592


----------



## lisakate

lisakate said:


> 1591+1=1592


----------



## lisakate

Opps


----------



## lisakate




----------



## pappy.72

1 Sulcata
1593


----------



## Tim Carlisle

I just added a quarter-sized baby red eared slider to my growing repertoire. Saved it from hungry geese on a walking path. lol

1593 + 1 = 1594


----------



## Ink

1594+1=1595. I have my new to me eastern Hermann. The other ones were added previously.


----------



## Wolfmama

I have 2 new Bolivian cherry headed red foots, wolf and bear 

*1595 + 2 = 1597*


----------



## Cocorene'

1 Sonoran desert tortoise

*1597 + 1 = 1598*


----------



## Jeanettics

One Russian! 
1598 + 1 = 1599 
Ooooo so close to a nice even number


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we have 66,000 members on the Forum, so we probably have a MINIMUM 66,000 Chelonia


----------



## Sarah2020

3 russians


----------



## Idahorosie1

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I have 5 turtles, so 10+5=15


----------



## Yvonne G

Idahorosie1 said:


> I have 5 turtles, so 10+5=15


You're supposed to add your 5 onto the last total. It wasn't 10.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we have 66,000 members on the Forum, so we probably have a MINIMUM 66,000 Chelonia


Nobody likes a smarta** lol


----------



## PokeyTheTort

I have 2


----------



## TORTilla562

5+4 for me


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise

TORTilla562 said:


> 5+4 for me


1613???? +1 = 1614


----------



## Beasty_Artemis

I guess I didnt post that I have two more redfoot hatchlings + my Artemis. Grizelda ad Lillith!


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I guess I didnt post that I have two more redfoot hatchlings + my Artemis. Grizelda ad Lillith!
> View attachment 297708


1616


----------



## Jdaniel

Jeanettics said:


> One Russian!
> 1598 + 1 = 1599
> Ooooo so close to a nice even number


My box turtle George makes 1,600
If we count the one that visits my front yard every few days, it's 1,601.
Edit: dog gone I'm slow, what's the total again?

Edit: 1599+5+2+4+1+2+george+ visitor
...
1,615?
I think?


----------



## Jdaniel

Sarah2020 said:


> 3 russians


Never mind, missed sarah2020's post.
With George it's 1617, unless you count my visitor, then 1618.
Sorry about that, I need to be off to bed, up way too late.


----------



## janevicki

7 here in my corner 1,625


----------



## Lokkje

I have 4 so 1629


----------



## Lokkje

How did we go from 1629 To 194????
I am so happy that there are other people who have issues with basic accounting addition and subtraction. I’m really good at calculus but I’m not really good at basic math. Maybe we can just say we have a damn lotta tortoises/turtles amongst us?


----------



## Nickolas

1,629+5=1,634
lol


----------



## Nickolas

I am fairly good at math, but my brain might explode if I had to do this before bed in the summer!
Lol


----------



## janevicki

Lokkje said:


> How did we go from 1629 To 194????
> I am so happy that there are other people who have issues with basic accounting addition and subtraction. I’m really good at calculus but I’m not really good at basic math. Maybe we can just say we have a damn lotta tortoises/turtles amongst us?


Yup! Tortoises and turtles are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


----------



## Billna the 2

I suck at math


----------



## tortoiseforum1

Nickolas said:


> 1,629+5=1,634
> lol


1634+4 (3 turtles and 1 tortoise)


----------



## VegasJeff

I just started reading the 1st page of this thread and the math is way off on that page! It's a good thing we're not counting votes! ?

I got 1 tortoise. (1639)


----------



## Unkapunka

I have one. Lost count (1640)


----------



## stigrk

1 (1641)


----------



## Brian Nicoleau

Holy crap this filled up quick anyways I got 1 (1642)


----------



## kaycov

2 (1644)


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

You all are supposed to add your number of torts onto the previous total.


----------



## Pokey

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You all are supposed to add your number of torts onto the previous total.



Well since I accidentally double posted this one will be reserved for the count whenever we can go back and tally the number up to this point ...


----------



## Pokey

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You all are supposed to add your number of torts onto the previous total.



———

Community Total (up to this post): 1645 (including this one)

My Total: 1
Name: Ms. Tortoise
Age: Approx. 26
Species: Sonoran Desert Tortoise (Morafkas)


View attachment 305447


----------



## Aleks

1 sulcata tortoise
(1646)


----------



## Hamiltondood

1 sulcata tortoise (3-4 months) 1647


----------



## StaffordC

1 Ibera Greek Hatchling (1-1.5 months) 

*TOTAL: 1648*


----------



## BrookeB

Counting the new hatchlings and the three adults my mother in law stole ?? She loves them to much and who am I (their owner) to take them back lmao and not counting my rescues because I don’t count them as mine as I may rehome them maybe.... someday lol 

I have 10 Not counting my rescues but I am counting 3 at my mother in laws house. ? I miss them

*Total-1658*


----------



## TACOSSSSAUCE

1 red foot

*Total - 1659*


----------



## Agathaade

1 hermann
*Total : 1660*


----------



## 89SHOMAN666

25 - Laughs - I can elaborate on the menagerie if anyone is interested. 

*Total: 1685*


----------



## bonsai tortoise

12 Redfoot (4 adults, 2 subadult, 4 juveniles, 2 hatchlings)
2 Cherryheads (juveniles)
9 Ibera Greeks (2 adults, 7 hatchlings)
5 Herman’s (all juvenile)
2 Sulcatas (juvenile/subadult) 
So 30 tortoises altogether and all are awesome

*Total: 1,715*


----------



## Tolis

+14 = 1729


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> How did we go from 1629 To 194????
> I am so happy that there are other people who have issues with basic accounting addition and subtraction. I’m really good at calculus but I’m not really good at basic math. Maybe we can just say we have a damn lotta tortoises/turtles amongst us?


?


----------



## Aloysius Taschse

One sulcata tortoise = 1730 (this thread is old, but I couldn't resist)


----------



## Herman_WA

1 Hermann here! = 1731


----------



## Jasminemmm

1 East Hermanns baby (4 months ago)

*Total is 1732*

This is FUN~


----------



## ErinInCA

Jasminemmm said:


> 1 East Hermanns baby (4 months ago)
> 
> *Total is 1732*
> 
> This is FUN~


One Hermann, so 1733!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Was asked to rescue a baby red eared slider after being attacked by a goose, so that makes 3 for me.

Total now: *1734*


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday

1 ornate box turtle looking to get a musk turtle or a pancake tortoise though


----------



## 1289Gabe

I have a leapord!


----------



## Yvonne G

1736


----------



## GMDVM

Just one little Hermann cutie=1737


----------



## SJTort

1 Greek = 1738


----------



## 805Franklin

+1=1739


----------



## ALICENWNDERLND

1739 +4 ..... 1743

that’s a lot of shelled wonders!


----------



## sonjac

2 Stars and 3 leopards. = 1748


----------



## Ethanevo

1 horsefield =1749


----------



## sylviadu97

1 hermanni --> 1750


----------



## Ergotaxon

8 tortoises = 1758 total


----------



## ShelbysMom

SGT total of 60 + my 1

NEW TOTAL 61


----------



## ShelbysMom

ShelbysMom said:


> SGT total of 60 + my 1
> 
> NEW TOTAL 61


 NEW NEW TOTAL 70


----------



## Idahorosie1

I have 6 turtles, 5 red sliders and one box turtle. I have 2 red sliders babies in an aquarium in the house, and 3 red sliders in an outdoor pond. The box turtle has her own outdoor pen.


----------



## Idahorosie1

Idahorosie1 said:


> I have 6 turtles, 5 red sliders and one box turtle. I have 2 red sliders babies in an aquarium in the house, and 3 red sliders in an outdoor pond. The box turtle has her own outdoor pen.


The new total is 70 + 6= 76


----------



## SoCalGreek

ShelbysMom said:


> SGT total of 60 + my 1
> 
> NEW TOTAL 61


What’s an SGT total?


----------



## ShelbysMom

SoCalGreek said:


> What’s an SGT total?


I'm lazy .....SGT= sweet greek torts...... Her's was the last total that made sense before mine.......? just being lazy


----------



## DoubleD1996!

Ergotaxon said:


> 8 tortoises = 1758 total


1758+28=1786


----------



## harrythetortoise

1 marginated baby +1786 = 1787


----------



## MarginatedMooney

1 more Marginated baby + 1787 = 1788


----------



## SouthPaw

1 Russian baby + 1 striped mud turtle + 1788 = 1790


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

1790 + 2 = 1792


----------



## Min Kim

plus 3 more babies (russian, leopard and hermann)

1792 + 3 = 1795


----------



## pacific chelonians

1792+My 33 that brings us to 1825


----------



## Impulse2

1825+2 = 1827


----------



## R07x

1827+1= 1828


----------



## Unkapunka

1 redf_oot-1829_


----------



## PhilSB

1829
+ 3 (1 Russian and 2 RE Sliders)
___________
1832


----------



## Grace-Sophia

1832 + 3 = 1835
I have 3 torties!!!


----------



## pacific chelonians

Tortoises


----------



## Roadrunner5810

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


----------



## pacific chelonians

1835 + 7 new tortoises


----------



## Roadrunner5810

Tortoisebreeder said:


> 1835 + 7 new tortoises


1843


----------



## Chromatic

my +1
=1844


----------



## JasperFossils

I own 

3 Testudo hermanni boettgeri
1 Testudo horsfieldii

1844+4=1848


----------



## RobSmith19

Hello everybody! I'm new. I will be glad to communicate and exchange information. I will help with all I can!


----------



## RobSmith19

Thanks for the advice! An interesting question, I have no answer yet, but I have to think about it. what am I doing wrong!


----------



## Rocky219

1 Herman

1848+1=1849


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've taken in 2 more male RF.
But hopefully they'll be leaving this next weekend before they crash through the two fences trying to reach my females.


----------



## Jannra

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


I currently own 2 western painted turtles that now live in their own small lake on my uncle's farm nearby. Much better than anything I have the space to build them. I also have 1 hermann's tortoise. 1849 + 3 = 1852


----------



## Mike&Sully

I have 2 Sulcatta Torts. so 1852 + 2 = 1854.


----------



## ArmadilloPup

1855.

I just became part of the Testudo club (marginated)! In less exciting news, I'm also a homeowner now.


----------



## Ymmjr

1855+5=1860


----------



## ElliMae

TechnoCheese said:


> If we count Bee’s 10,
> + Vladimir’s 14
> + Mizcreant’s 2(?)
> +Karen’s 17
> +Jockma’s 1
> +Orv’s 4
> +My 1
> +Ellie’s 3
> +Design’s 3
> +Relic’s 1
> +T Smart’s 1
> +Wendy’s 3
> +Irishkitty’s 26
> +Minority’s 8
> +Wellington’s 5
> +Toddrick’s 7
> +Reptilony’s 2
> +Charlie’s 1
> +Pastel’s 3
> +Tricia’s 3
> , doesn’t that make the total 135?
> 
> Is there something I’m missing?


I have 1, so 136


----------



## Ray--Opo

ElliMae said:


> I have 1, so 136


I think your 1 makes the count 1861.


----------



## Warren

I'm a little confused on how many Tortoises and Turtles are on this Forum. Post #446 states we have 1886, and post #447 that we are now at 136. I must be using old math, with 136 added to 1886 gives me a total of 2,022.


----------



## ElliMae

Armadillogroomer said:


> 1855.
> 
> I just became part of the Testudo club (marginated)! In less exciting news, I'm also a homeowner now.


Congrats!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I'm a little confused on how many Tortoises and Turtles are on this Forum. Post #446 states we have 1886, and post #447 that we are now at 136. I must be using old math, with 136 added to 1886 gives me a total of 2,022.


When this thread started years ago. It was a confusing then and still is.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When this thread started years ago. It was a confusing then and still is.


Sabine strikes again


----------



## jcase

0.1.24 Burmese stars tortoises 
1.3 Philippine box turtles
0.0.4 radiated tortoises
0.1.1 Cuora cyclornata annamitica
0.0.2 Cuora pani
0.0.1 Cuora mccordi
0.0.1 Cuora flavormarginata


----------



## jaizei

Warren said:


> I'm a little confused on how many Tortoises and Turtles are on this Forum. Post #446 states we have 1886, and post #447 that we are now at 136. I must be using old math, with 136 added to 1886 gives me a total of 2,022.



135 of the 136 in 447 may have already been included in the 1886


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sabine strikes again


I remember when she started the survey. Now I can't remember if I added Opo. But I am not going to look through all the pages.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember when she started the survey. Now I can't remember if I added Opo. But I am not going to look through all the pages.


I do also and around that time found the CDR and became even more hooked... I got spoiled quickly


----------



## mrpresitort

Whatever the current total is, I have +1 little guy!


----------



## Darkjade

I have 2!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m down to one leopard with a zipper look down her back from all her splits.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That number is in constant Flux.
I've kept as many as 8 at one time. I currently have just one.
So. Minus 7?
However I'm pleased to see a post started by SABINE still getting hits.


----------



## LJL1982

I'm adding 2 Wales based torts...a Radiated and a Turkish Ibera but I'm not sure what number I'm adding to!!


----------



## OliveW

I think my Toritmer makes the count now at: 

*1868 *


----------



## LJL1982

OliveW said:


> I think my Toritmer makes the count now at:
> 
> *1868 *


OK so is that after mine are added?


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> That number is in constant Flux.
> I've kept as many as 8 at one time. I currently have just one.
> So. Minus 7?
> However I'm pleased to see a post started by SABINE still getting hits.


Me too.


----------



## janetm

36


----------



## janetm

OK, just saw the update at 1868. Add my 2 = 1870


----------



## OliveW

LJL1982 said:


> OK so is that after mine are added?


 
Yes, I added yours.


----------



## LJL1982

OliveW said:


> Yes, I added yours.


There we go then everyone carry on from @janetm 1870 which includes @OliveW and my tortoises.


----------



## Maddoggy

Once had 10 but 2 right now.


----------



## El_Merlin

Maddoggy +2
We have a single Russian Tortoise. +1
Count=1873


----------



## Buteosvr

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> 115+ my 25 ( that dose not count babies for sale) makes 135


Wouldn't that be 140?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

Buteosvr said:


> Wouldn't that be 140?


Woops


----------



## grizzclan

Ok last total I've seen was 1873 so with my one precious boy that makes 1874!!


----------



## SteveM

1874+1=1875


----------



## Darkjade

I have one Russian and one sulcata


----------



## pacific chelonians

Darkjade said:


> I have one Russian and one sulcata


1875+2=1877


----------



## Cathie G

I just have 1 little Russian


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ad one.
I've taken in an unwanted and sickly female RF.
I'll probably have her here for at least a few months. Hopefully she'll survive.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ad one.
> I've taken in an unwanted and sickly female RF.
> I'll probably have her here for at least a few months. Hopefully she'll survive.


She's in good hands


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> She's in good hands


She's chewing on my wallet


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's chewing on my wallet


Most likely in more ways than one. I love this thread


----------



## PollyAda

Adding my 2 Ibera Greeks, so I think we're at *1881*


----------



## Edwinasten

12 thh puglia juv
5 thh puglia adults
7 thh etna 5 years old 
7 thh mallorca juv
Makes 31..

18 Symphysodon heckel royal
8 Pterophyllum altum rio inirida


----------



## deborah fellows

Bee62 said:


> Hello tortoise/turtle friends. Because I am curious, please help me and add with your post the number of the tortoises and turtles you own to this thréad. It will be funny and interesting to see how many shelled friends we`ve got on TFO.
> I will make the start. I own 10 tortoises. Please add your tortoises or turtles to this number.
> For example the next poster owns 5 tortoises, please write *10 +5 = 15* in your post.
> It is not necessary to tell what species you own, only their number.
> Thanks to all that participate in this funny count of tortoises and turtles.
> 
> Sabine
> 
> I own* 10 *tortoises.


10+5=15


----------



## ahmadyazidozi

PollyAda said:


> Adding my 2 Ibera Greeks, so I think we're at *1881*





Edwinasten said:


> 12 thh puglia juv
> 5 thh puglia adults
> 7 thh etna 5 years old
> 7 thh mallorca juv
> Makes 31..
> 
> 18 Symphysodon heckel royal
> 8 Pterophyllum altum rio inirida





deborah fellows said:


> 10+5=15


1881+31+5+1=* 1918*


----------



## Beasty_Artemis

Oh my! I have 1 semi adult born in 2016 Artemis 
And 2 hatchlings !!!!
Grizelda & Vlad the Impaler ( Vladimir) 
I bought one online as a hatchling. And I ordered my 2 hatchlings as eggs and hatched them in my incubator 2 years ago....


----------



## AmandaF

SteveM said:


> 1874+1=1875


1875 + 1 == 1876


----------

